# Plant IDs



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

So, I just bought these two new plants from my LFS and I have no clue what they are, I just really liked the look of them and had money to burn.


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the top one is java fern. I'm not sure about the bottom one though.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Woo! Java fern! I have it planted in my substrate because it's just so big. I can't tie it to anything. Is that okay? The other one I have floating even though it was planted in the LFS. It looks better that way in my opinion.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Top 
Java Ferns!

Bottom

Probably hornworts or Cabomba


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

laynisample said:


> Woo! Java fern! I have it planted in my substrate because it's just so big. I can't tie it to anything. Is that okay? The other one I have floating even though it was planted in the LFS. It looks better that way in my opinion.


You can use a thread to tie the java fern to anything! It cannot be buried in the substrate because it will rot and foul your betta's tank! :O


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

Everything I've read about Java Fern says to make sure that the horizontal brown stem...thing.. is above the gravel level. http://www.ehow.com/how_7666713_plant-java-fern-aquarium.html


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

mkayum said:


> Top
> Java Ferns!
> 
> Bottom
> ...


Yay!! I was going to say hornwort, but I didn't because I didn't want to look stupid. Haha.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

bettasaur said:


> Yay!! I was going to say hornwort, but I didn't because I didn't want to look stupid. Haha.


Hahah! Don't be! lol. Hornwort and cabomba look like alike! I must find those in petco because i heard that these are ammonia lover!


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

mkayum said:


> You can use a thread to tie the java fern to anything! It cannot be buried in the substrate because it will rot and foul your betta's tank! :O


What I meant was I don't have anything left to tie it to.  My driftwood is growing anubias and my cave on the other side already is covered in java moss. I have some river rocks I can try to rubber band the moss to.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Top. Java Fern

Bottom. Cabomba. Can require high light


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

laynisample said:


> What I meant was I don't have anything left to tie it to.  My driftwood is growing anubias and my cave on the other side already is covered in java moss. I have some river rocks I can try to rubber band the moss to.


my bad! I didn't read very carefully lol!

You can! Most of my java ferns grown on gravel. They just reach their roots to leech on. I have about 20 babies of them, they just kept producing more! 

I use thread to tie them on the river rocks cause it's easy on their roots. 

I also has an anubias but I have to wait to see if it would leech on a small driftwood. It grows so slow!


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

mkayum said:


> my bad! I didn't read very carefully lol!
> 
> You can! Most of my java ferns grown on gravel. They just reach their roots to leech on. I have about 20 babies of them, they just kept producing more!
> 
> ...


The anubias hasn't attatched yet, so I might take it off and tie the java moss to the driftwood. The base is about three inches by two inches..


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Also. The rhizome of the Java fern shouldnt be in the gravel or else itll rot. But the Roots themselves can be in the gravel


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

2nd plant could be fanwort...


----------

